# frank325's ED report, ongoing.



## frank325 (Dec 29, 2005)

My trip is from April 14 thru April 23, so I'll update as we go.


Part 1 - Arrival in Munich and a Disheartening Day 1

Delivery day was almost here! My partner could not join me for this trip, so I invited my parents to join me. They have never been to Europe together, and despite being retired and able to hop off on a trip whenever they want, it took a little convincing for my mom due to flying over the ocean. But they finally agreed.

We left Cincinnati on Tuesday morning, and after a short layover in Atlanta, departed on our overnight flight to Munich. Here is where the disheartening day began...

We were served dinner on the flight, and there was an exploding Caesar salad dressing incident... long story short, I drenched one side of my mom in salad dressing while trying to squeeze it out of the clearly weak plastic container it was in. Ok, not cool, but if that's the only problem we have, then I'm good..

We watched Interstellar and then unsuccessfully tried to get a few hours of sleep (baby crying much of the time. Even with ear plugs it was too disturbing). Oh well, sleep shouldnt have been expected i guess. 

We landed in Munich, grabbed our bags and made our way to the arrival hall for the sixt transport. Waited. And waited. After 20 minutes, I got pissed. How are they not showing up!? I get on the airport wifi and send an email to sixt saying we're waiting and no one is showing up. I get a reply quickly telling me I booked it for TOMORROW morning -- doh!! I was so angry at myself... the next morning is delivery day so I clearly got them mixed up. They say they can get a driver there in an hour but I decline and just reschedule the pick up for hotel to welt the next day. we grab a taxi and I end up handing over 80 euros while still being very angry at myself. at least the weather was great -- low 70s and blue skies.

We get to Hotel Laimer Hof, but it's a bit too early to check in so we walk the short distance to Nymphenburg Palace and check out the grounds for an hour or so. Then we can check in.

Hotel Laimer Hof is west of the city center, just few minutes walk from Nymphenburg Palace. It has 4 parking spots for guests, but if those are full there is on street parking for free all around the neighborhood.

The hotel is run by a couple and a small staff. I'm not sure you can find friendlier people than the couple that runs this hotel. We interacted with Sebastian most of the time. He is quite the talker and provides a lot of information and options about what to do. Very personable.

The hotel itself is nice, but slightly dated. It has what you need, though. My shower was a bit small, but my parents was larger. The beds were okay. You're there for the friendly service and reasonable pricing. Breakfast consists of coffee/tea, bread/rolls, fruit, muesli and corn flakes, juices, meat and cheese, yogurt.

The rest of the day was spent having lunch at Hirschgarten, also within walking distance, then taking the s Bahn into the city. We walked around marienplatz a bit, went through the residenz musuem, then went back to the hotel. We had dinner at an Italian restaurant down the street from Laimer Hof. We sat down outside since the weather was nice, and immediately something fell from the tree and landed on my mom's head. We thought it was bird crap because as soon as she brushed her hair with her hand, it streaked a bit. I think it was some kind of nut or seed though. At that point I thought god, this day is not turning out well! i was quite disappointed after the few things that were going wrong went wrong, and it really put a damper on day 1. But tomorrow is delivery day, so things must turn around, right?


----------



## Northcar (Sep 21, 2005)

You scheduled delivery day to get off right with the Sixt limo providing door to door transport. You are correct that excellent weather really does make up for any other inconveniences. Looking forward to your continued reporting and great photos!


----------



## frank325 (Dec 29, 2005)

Northcar said:


> You are starting off delivery day tomorrow right with the Sixt limo providing door to door transport. You are correct that excellent weather really does make up for any other inconveniences. Looking forward to your continued reporting and great photos!


Yeah, that was thursday... I'm a bit late with my reports


----------



## Northcar (Sep 21, 2005)

frank325 said:


> Yeah, that was thursday... I'm a bit late with my reports


I actually did catch that, but it looks like your response beat my edit.


----------



## pawarrant (Jun 15, 2006)

I'm looking forward to hearing about and seeing photos of the rest of your trip too! Just more to get me excited for my next ED with an almost identical car.


----------



## Wine-O (Feb 17, 2010)

Congrats on your ED. Please, more photos of food & beer.


----------



## Gluhwein (Aug 21, 2011)

Pennsylvania Dutch (aka German immigrants to PA) lore claims that a bird crapping on your head is supposed to mean great luck is coming your way. I'm sure in some other culture spilling salad dressing on yourself is good luck also. Your mom may never travel with you again if this keeps up. Put her in the backseat once you get the car - for her own safety.

I'm filing away the Laimer Hof in my bookmarks for a future trip. Sounds like my kind of place. Is it near the U-Bahn or tram stops?


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

A lot worse could have happened to you, hopefully you felt better the next day. And remember, when things go south, grab a beer and open your mouth.


----------



## frank325 (Dec 29, 2005)

Gluhwein said:


> I'm filing away the Laimer Hof in my bookmarks for a future trip. Sounds like my kind of place. Is it near the U-Bahn or tram stops?


tram stop (romanplatz) yes, u bahn not so much. Laim is the closest station, which is a bit of a walk. we did it once, maybe 15 to 20 mins depending on your speed.

Edit - Laim is s bahn... not u bahn. Not sure where the nearest u bahn station was.


----------



## frank325 (Dec 29, 2005)

Part 2 - Delivery Day!

It has finally arrived! We get picked up by sixt and head to the Welt. We're scheduled for the 1145 English plant tour, so we arrive at 1100 to check in. I sit down to do the paper work while the parents head into the premium lounge to relax for a bit. After signing on the dotted line, we head downstairs and wait for the tour.

The tour is 2 hours and it was a small group of maybe 20 of us. The plant is right across the street from the Welt, and we wear ear pieces to hear the tour guide the whole time. It's interesting seeing the areas of the factory that you always think of when you imagine car plants -- robots and sparks flying everywhere. You go from start to finish - stamping steel into the necessary shapes, gluing and welding, painting, assembly, testing the cars and driving them off to the rail cars. Interesting tour.

After that, we had 45 minutes to sit down and have some lunch. I dug into the sausages with my dad. I avoided the casings, but he did not. I guess everything was fine for him later because I didn't see my mom get blown out of their hotel room window that night. As we were eating, what turned out to be 767jetz and his family sat down at the table by us. We said hi and shortly after that we were off to do my delivery. His 24 hour compliance is up, we both had estoril blues.

Tilman, if I recall correctly, was our guy. we did the simulation deal first since it was my first ED. A short 10 minutes later, we were off to the staircase. Voila, car was waiting. I don't think we spent a great deal of time reviewing much, but I was more concerned about getting the hotel in the Nav so we get could home. Did my victory lap and we went out front for a few pics. After that, back to the Laimer Hof. Sebastian was there and took a look at the new ride and talked cars for a bit. Apparently they have about one ED person a week staying there, so they're very familiar. To celebrate the new car, it was off to the Hirschgarten again for a maximator! And of course, German grub.

Next day, off to Salzburg via a shortened Alpenstrasse route! Will the weather ruin the day? Hint - yes.


----------



## frank325 (Dec 29, 2005)

Part 3 - the ugly drive to Salzburg

It rained overnight before we left, so I was hoping it was done for our drive out of Munich. Wrong. We headed there on the Autobahn and got off at B305 to take the last hour or so of the Alpenstrasse to Berchtesgaten. It rained pretty much the entire drive, blah! We got to Berchtesgaten and we're pretty clueless where to go. We made it to a parking garage and walked around a little, but with the rain, we just wanted to get inside and grab lunch. Had some burgers at a forgettable restaurant, then left. The weather wasn't cooperating. We drive 25 mins or so north to the hotel, the real gem of the rainy day.

We arrived at Hotel Bloberger Hof just south of the city and checked in. A golden retriever met us at the entrance. I actually had to get my dad to go out and direct him away. The parking area is gravel, so i was driving slow and the dog just walked right up to my door and stood there. I preferred not to kill their dog prior to check in, so dad steered him away.

Really nice hotel. Looks newly renovated. Rooms are more modern than Laimer Hof. Key cards and you insert the card into a slot when you enter to get the lights and such working, versus actual keys at Laimer Hof. Plenty of tv channels, mostly in German though, but you're not here to watch tv. The patio door functions as both a door and a window that can be partially opened from the top (pulled inside) for ventilation. Really nice view out the balcony (pictured below). Comfortable enough bed and well sized bathroom and shower.

Breakfast consists of eggs made to order, coffee/tea, pastries, bread/rolls, fruit, muesli and corn flakes, juices, meat and cheese.

After a failed attempt to go into the city to start walking around (rain again, but did walk around a bit), we went back to the hotel for dinner. The hotel restaurant for dinner was very good. We had pork and chicken schnitzel (they were out of veal). The chicken schnitzel was actually fantastic, would get again. We're eating there again the second night.

Tomorrow should clear up a bit, per the forecast, so we can hit up Königssee. Will that really happen? Hint - kinda.


----------



## frank325 (Dec 29, 2005)

Part 4 - Salzburg continued

Friday was pretty much a rain day, and the forecast was showing improved weather Saturday afternoon and all day sunday. Since it was still a bit cloudy and drizzling Saturday morning, we hit up the salt mine near Berchtesgaten. I assumed the 1.5 hours we spent there would let the sky clear up. The salt mine was interesting.You take a little train into the mine and walk through it with a guided tour. It's in German but they have audio guides that you can put up to your ear at each stop of the tour. There are a couple wooden slides you take to get to lower parts of the mine, and I must admit those were my favorite parts.

With the mine tour over, we grabbed lunch at the adjacent bistro while hoping the clouds would go away. They didn't, but we went down to Königssee anyway to take the boat across the lake. Unfortunately the clouds and some drizzle remained most of the time, but the sun did start poking out near the end of the boat ride back to the dock. we could have done without the guy who had one too many beers at the hofbrauhaus at the stop across the lake who could barely stand up straight at times, almost falling into us on the way back on the crowded boat.

Dinner was again at the hotel. Ghoulash and salzburg sausage. Great meals and extremely reasonably priced (9.80 euros for a lot of beef and dumplings for my ghoulash). We were impressed with what you get here at the hotel for dinner.

Tomorrow, Hallstatt is the plan. Fingers crossed for blue skies.


----------



## ChicagoBigHouse (Sep 2, 2013)

Car is gorgeous. Looking forward to Hallstatt picks. I'm picking up the same car a week from Monday!


----------



## RKA (Dec 1, 2002)

Frank, question for you...did you happen to notice if the had anything vegetarian on the menu? I think the Golden may have sold the wife, but I'm concerned she won't have anything to eat at the hotel after a long day.


----------



## beware_phog (Mar 7, 2003)

frank325 said:


> Part 2 - Delivery Day!
> 
> It has finally arrived! We get picked up by sixt and head to the Welt. We're scheduled for the 1145 English plant tour, so we arrive at 1100 to check in. I sit down to do the paper work while the parents head into the premium lounge to relax for a bit. After signing on the dotted line, we head downstairs and wait for the tour.
> 
> ...


Good looking car. Another brilliants car color and line choice.


----------



## frank325 (Dec 29, 2005)

RKA said:


> Frank, question for you...did you happen to notice if the had anything vegetarian on the menu? I think the Golden may have sold the wife, but I'm concerned she won't have anything to eat at the hotel after a long day.


Yes, they have 2 veggie options. I'm not sure how often the menu changes, but it was the same last night. One was a ravioli with mushrooms. I typically send vegetarian info to the recycle bin in my mind to utilize those memory banks for something I like, so I'd have to check the menu again to see what the second one was... I'll edit the post later when I find out.

Also, fwiw, I haven't seen the golden since we arrived 2 days ago. Not sure how often they let him hang around.

Edit - as I explain in part 5, the restaurant is closed on our last night, so I couldn't check the menu.


----------



## Northcar (Sep 21, 2005)

Great report and continue to enjoy the photos. The car in the courtyard shots are priceless:


----------



## calimarc (Jul 9, 2008)

When in Europe there is no such thing as "bad weather" .... Just inappropriate clothing. This is according to my German cousin. haha


----------



## frank325 (Dec 29, 2005)

calimarc said:


> When in Europe there is no such thing as "bad weather" .... Just inappropriate clothing. This is according to my German cousin. haha


He's way too glass half full for me!


----------



## frank325 (Dec 29, 2005)

Part 5 - Hallstatt

The weather gods knew I was pissed, so today they appeased me. Beautiful blue skies as far as the eye could see! After breakfast we made our way to the tiny town of Hallstatt. We drove 158 out of Salzburg because it looked like the more scenic route, driving alongside some lakes along the way. It did not disappoint, it was a great drive with amazing views. I wasn't able to pull over easily so unfortunately couldn't snap pics along the way.

We arrived at Hallstatt after about 1.5 hours or so. Such a scenic little place. We walked through town, which doesn't take very long at all, grabbed lunch and then rode the tram up to the viewing platform. Best view of the trip by far! The whole town is lovely though, and if you get nice weather, I'd recommend visiting.

We took a slightly shorter drive back via 166. I didn't think it'd be as scenic as the drive in, but it was also very nice and provided a few windy roads where you can really have fun behind the wheel while your mother tells you to slow down. we also saw snow on the side of a few small sections of the higher elevation roads. There was also a vignette check when we hopped on the Autobahn near Salzburg, just another reminder not to take chances skipping out of a vignette.

Before heading back to the hotel, we hit up the city again to make up for the rain our first day here. Saw Mirabell, walked around a bit and then came back to relax. The hotel restaurant is on tap again for dinner (old habits die hard). All in all, couldn't have asked for a nicer day to see what Austria has to offer.

UPDATE - turns out the hotel restaurant is not open on sundays. Oh no, what were we to do! Fortunately it was a blessing in disguise. I jumped on Google maps looking for restaurant close by. By chance, there was a restaurant right across the street about a 2 minute walk away. Schachlwirt Familie Horvath. A bit worried this far out of town that we might run into a place with zero english, but we went for it. Glad we did! This little place is run by a married couple. She's austrian, he's Hungarian (and the chef). They've been open less than a year. Our waitress explained the menu in English and we ordered. Mom had schnitzel. Dad and I had a Hungarian dish - chicken stuffed pancakes (like crepes) in a delicious sauce. It was excellent, and the chef later came out to talk with us and explain it was a Hungarian dish. we had a light dessert, which was also hungarian, consisting of layers of soft biscuits, pudding, and chocolate. They offered us some schnapps made by their neighbor to top things off. We were pleasantly surprised and impressed with this place and the folks who run it, enough that I'm writing an entire paragraph about it. Great people! If you're in Salzburg, definitely check it out for an out-of-the-city meal - Schachlwirt Familie Horvath, http://www.schachlwirt.at


----------



## RKA (Dec 1, 2002)

Thanks for the heads up on the food. I think I might have to choose something with a little more variety, but I've already warned her that Germans seem to favor beer and meat based on the pics I see pictures I see posted here, so she may have to eat light until we get to italy.

Keep the pics coming! Hoping for more sunny days ahead!


----------



## frank325 (Dec 29, 2005)

RKA said:


> Thanks for the heads up on the food. I think I might have to choose something with a little more variety, but I've already warned her that Germans seem to favor beer and meat based on the pics I see pictures I see posted here, so she may have to eat light until we get to italy.
> 
> Keep the pics coming! Hoping for more sunny days ahead!


Yes, lots of sausages and schnitzel. But there are also salads and pasta that I see on menus every so often. Certainly a carnivorous country!


----------



## Gluhwein (Aug 21, 2011)

frank325 said:


> Part 5 - Hallstatt
> 
> The weather gods knew I was pissed, so today they appeased me. Beautiful blue skies as far as the eye could see! After breakfast we made our way to the tiny town of Hallstatt. We drove 158 out of Salzburg because it looked like the more scenic route, driving alongside some lakes along the way. It did not disappoint, it was a great drive with amazing views. I wasn't able to pull over easily so unfortunately couldn't snap pics along the way.
> 
> ...


Love your Hallstatt photos, but where did you stand to get that "classic" shot of the town (photo#3)? My wife and I walked around all over town trying to discover that vantage point. I assumed all those travel poster and jigsaw puzzle makers took a picture from the boat since we couldn't find anywhere to stand to get that exact view. Beautiful. Did you happen to stop for a beer and Bosna (Wurst) at the little stand in front of the Protestant church near the boat landing? Absolutely delicious snack for less than 8 bucks.

Don't feel badly about discovering a restaurant you really love and going back there every night. We tend to do the same thing. I pre-plan the trip and select a different highly recommended place for each night of the trip, but more often than not the first place impresses us so much we keep going back.


----------



## boothguy (Feb 1, 2007)

We've stayed at the Laimer Hof our first night on all three trips. It's outdated in a kind of funky and enjoyable way, but the staff is the greatest, the relaxing walk to Hirschgarden and back (not to mention Hirschgarden itself) and the quiet neighborhood and proximity to Nymphenburg Palace make this a no-brainer choice.

Please continue.


----------



## frank325 (Dec 29, 2005)

Gluhwein said:


> Love your Hallstatt photos, but where did you stand to get that "classic" shot of the town (photo#3)? My wife and I walked around all over town trying to discover that vantage point. I assumed all those travel poster and jigsaw puzzle makers took a picture from the boat since we couldn't find anywhere to stand to get that exact view. Beautiful. Did you happen to stop for a beer and Bosna (Wurst) at the little stand in front of the Protestant church near the boat landing? Absolutely delicious snack for less than 8 bucks.
> 
> Don't feel badly about discovering a restaurant you really love and going back there every night. We tend to do the same thing. I pre-plan the trip and select a different highly recommended place for each night of the trip, but more often than not the first place impresses us so much we keep going back.


For the classic shot of Hallstatt, you need to walk further north of the town. you park south of town, you walk into the center of town, then just keep going. There is a point where you can turn back and see that view, that's as far out as we went. If you look on Google maps, there is a hotel named haus cian. That's probably about where we were along the lake. Not that far out of the center.

We did see that little stand by the church, although I didn't really give it a second thought. We had lunch somewhere else up some steps, it wasn't bad.


----------



## frank325 (Dec 29, 2005)

Northcar said:


> Great report and continue to enjoy the photos. The car in the courtyard shots are priceless


Thanks, I was super happy with the shot from the second floor


----------



## Northcar (Sep 21, 2005)

frank325 said:


> For the classic shot of Hallstatt, you need to walk further north of the town. you park south of town, you walk into the center of town, then just keep going. There is a point where you can turn back and see that view, that's as far out as we went. If you look on Google maps, there is a hotel named haus cian. That's probably about where we were along the lake. Not that far out of the center.
> 
> We did see that little stand by the church, although I didn't really give it a second thought. We had lunch somewhere else up some steps, it wasn't bad.


Thanks! Definitely a shot worth framing! Love the reflection of the church in the water and the water's movement.


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

Really enjoying your write-up and photos!


----------



## Ninong (May 20, 2014)

Me530 said:


> Really enjoying your write-up and photos!


+1 :thumbup:


----------



## frank325 (Dec 29, 2005)

Part 5 - A Palace, some Beer, and Munich

We said farewell to Salzburg, and unfortunately checked out of the Bloberger Hof. The golden retriever that belongs to the family that runs it showed us out the door... It was our favorite hotel of the trip. I'd go back in a heart beat. 

On the way back to Munich, we set out for Linderhof Palace. I had read it was the better palace to see inside vs. Neuschwanstein. The plan was to tour Linderhof, just see neuschwanstein from outside, then head to Munich. It was about a 3 hour drive due to some roadwork on the Autobahn which slowed us down in a few spots. Speaking of the autobahn, I love it. It's so nice to be able to really get moving in those unrestricted areas. It's also humorous to be going 100 mph and get passed by another car rather quickly.

Linderhof Palace is quite small, but its situated in a beautiful part of the mountains. You could just visit the grounds and take pics outside for free, but it's worth seeing the inside of at least one castle or palace. Very nice inside and more gold leaf than I've ever seen. After having lunch and touring Linderhof, it was a bit later than planned. We decided to just head back into Munich and make an afternoon of Neuschwanstein/Fussen tomorrow.

We checked into Hotel Uhland outside the city center. Its definitely dated, but near the city and free parking surrounding the building. I miss Bloberger Hof...!

We walked the 25 or 30 minutes to Hofbrauhaus for the obligatory visit. It's very big, bigger than I thought when you consider it has multiple floors. But anyway, it was neat to go for once.


----------



## frank325 (Dec 29, 2005)

Part 6 - Neuschwanstein and car wash

I notice my reports are getting shorter...can you tell the trip is winding down? Today we kept it pretty simple. Woke up, ate breakfast, and drove down to Neuschwanstein. As most people would say, beautiful castle. It was a long hike up to the castle, then an additional 15 minutes or so hike to the bridge overlooking the castle. Long walk, but worth it for that vantage point. We didn't go inside - the outside was the important part.

After that, went to a car wash we saw on the way to take care of that before leaving Thursday morning. It was the booth/sprayer kind. Took far too long to find out that only the last wash setting contained water only (seemed like soap came out of everything else) so a minor hiccup. 4 euros gave me more than enough time on the clock to spray it down with soap and rinse. We then returned to our home base at Hotel Uhland and walked just down the street to where Oktoberfest is held. They've got some kind of spring fest going on, basically looks like a traveling carnival with kids rides and food booths. We ate under a large covered tent and had some beers and the usual (sausages and schnitzel). Tomorrow is our last day, and the plan is pretty relaxed - dachau and a couple other sights in town, perhaps the English garden. Originally was planning on Nuremberg, but it seems like a lot of driving for our last day and now I'm leaning towards keeping it more relaxed.


----------



## 1northcar (Mar 7, 2015)

Thanks for the views of Linderhof and seeing the sights from Mary's Bridge. Both were closed or of limited access in March on our ED so definitely a plus for an April ED. Also enjoyed seeing the mountains greening up at the Bimmerfest Castle photo op spot.


----------



## frank325 (Dec 29, 2005)

Part 7 - Last day

Out final full day in Munich. We kept it low key today. Went to Dachau to see the concentration camp memorial site in the morning. Had a light lunch there afterwards, then returned to town. 

We had yet to pick up some of the typical souvenirs, so we walked back into the city center. After getting the there, decided to walk up the St. Peters tower stairs for a look over the city. Grabbed some grub and a beer and called it a night! Time to get up bright and early for drop off at 830 and the flight home at 1010. Keeping my fingers crossed there aren't traffic problems or long security lines.


----------



## Northcar (Sep 21, 2005)

Nice way to bring to a close your ED travels by enjoying a sun filled day in Munich and its environs. Some great shots of Dachau and Munich. Have an enjoyable flight home.


----------



## frank325 (Dec 29, 2005)

Ready for drop off  what are the chances I forget the USB stick... pretty good I bet.


----------



## Gluhwein (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm not normally a fan of sauerkraut but the real Bavarian stuff is fantastic. Your best picture is your Würst.


----------



## frank325 (Dec 29, 2005)

Gluhwein said:


> Your best picture is your Würst.


I see what you did there...


----------



## hyperzulu (Jul 12, 2011)

Gluhwein said:


> I'm not normally a fan of sauerkraut but the real Bavarian stuff is fantastic. Your best picture is your Würst.


Same here. I had the schnitzel platter at the HBH and devoured the kraut. It was delicious.


----------



## frank325 (Dec 29, 2005)

Anyone else drop off recently? Nice set of M cars here... M4, M5, and M235.

Drop off was at 830, I managed to get out in 15 minutes, walk to terminal 1 and get to the gate in another 15 minutes. So I was worried about nothing apparently, flight boards shortly, so I had 30 minutes to spare before boarding time.


----------



## Ramonito (May 10, 2014)

Beautiful pics of the castle, can't wait to see it on Friday.


----------

